# Soooooo funny



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Milo is 15 weeks old today. Yesterday we'd been to pick our daughter up from school came back and put him in the garden for a wee. Well he decided to be a big boy and cock his leg, only problem was he weed all over his front leg bless him.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww, bless him. I guess they have to learn. My Dane has done this before ;-)


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwww they have to learn sometime lol


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

ottytrain5: Another form of the "accident".:laughing1:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is too cute and funny! LOL Bless him!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thankyou, he'll master it eventually lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL... Chico falls over still sometimes.... its cute!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

It actually amazes me how they learn because it's not like we stand in the garden showing them how to do it lol.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godric STILL doesn't cock his leg  He's about 7-8 months now. He SOMETIMES tries, but usually wees on himself so he just sticks to the girl pose.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh love him, i don't blame him it's a much easier way of doing it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepper cocked his leg when I got him at 6 weeks, I was shocked, I never thought they knew how to do it that young. He will do a girl wee on a puppy pad, but everywhere esle, it was a big boy pee.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow that is young bless him.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't own a boy I prefer girls
But just curious what age do boys normally start lifting there leg? 15 weeks seems very young!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i am not around alot of boy chi's but going by the forum i have seen alot in the 4 and 5mth old bracket , my self have never known a dog in person that started to cock its leg before 7mths old , i was thinking chi's seem to start a lot earlier than other breeds .

Pam that would have shocked me also seeing a 6 week old pup cock his leg lol , me and Manda have witnessed a 6 week old female kitten spray ,that was a huge shock haha


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

He hasn't done it since,i think it might have just been a trial run lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

It's always so cute - that first attempt!

Wait til he does front paw handstands! That's hilarious...


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

kimr said:


> It's always so cute - that first attempt!
> 
> Wait til he does front paw handstands! That's hilarious...


Hahahahahahah can't wait for that one.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Chippy is 13 months old and has never lifted his leg yet! He still squats like a girl, which is just fine with me! Of my three female dogs, one lifts her leg like a boy! Lol... They are all mixed up!


----------

